# Import Bibliothek in e!cockpit



## matchef (6 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Ich würde gerne die Oscat Bibliothek ins e!cockpit importieren. Ich habe die für V3 runtergeladen aber nun finde ich 
einfach keine möglichkeiten diese irgendwie zu importieren oder sonst in mein Projekt zu integrieren.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Besten Dank 

matchef


----------



## wat84 (6 September 2016)

Hallo,

du kannst die .package aus dem Store als .zip Datei öffnen (ändern von .package nach .zip). Dort ist die Bibliothek als Datei enthalten, die du dann in eCockpit importieren kannst.


----------



## matchef (7 September 2016)

ok das habe ich nun hinbekommen...leider bekomme ich nun folgende Fehlermeldung wennich die Basci Bibliothek installiere:""Library Manager: Nicht eindeutiger Namensraum "Standard definiert von Bibliothek "Standard, 3.5.7.0 (System)."

Kann ich nicht die Wago Standard Bibliothek plus die BASIC von Oscat in einem Programm haben?

Gruess
matchef


----------



## wat84 (7 September 2016)

Hallo,

kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich die oscat_basic_333.library installiere, geht das ohne Fehlermeldung. Danach kann ich die Library ins Projekt einfügen und nutzen.


----------



## matchef (7 September 2016)

jetzt habe ich es geschafft! Ich habe die Bibliothek zuerst im Bibliothekenverwalter in der Application hinzugefügt. Nun habe ich sie im Bibliotheksverwalter unter Projektbibliothek hinzugefügt und nun geht alles 
Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Bibliothekenverwaltern???

Gruess

Matchef


----------

